# I put a Sno-Way plow on a 2014 Silverado 1500



## NoProblem

The truck is 2014 Silverado 1500 4x4 Z71 with a 5.3 liter and 3.08 rear axle ratio. I have about a mile of driveway + side road to plow, so this setup is for personal use - not commercial.

The blade is a steel (not poly) Sno-Way 26 series, 7'-6" long with down pressure. It took them about 10 hours to install this blade. The shoes and deflector are on order and should arrive any day.

With subframe, this blade weighs 560 lbs. Total cost of blade installed $5194.72, but I get a $300 rebate and a Carhart jacket for buying this thing so that will drop the price to about $4800.

Weight of truck without blade is 5780 lbs.
With blade is 6340 lbs.
Front axle with blade is 4100 lbs.

Door tag says front axle max weight is 3950 lbs so the blade puts me 150 lbs over weight on the front axle - not too bad, but that will drop once I put 500 lbs or so in the box for ballast. I'll scale it again once I actually put the weight in the box. Not that it's *that* big of a deal since I do not plan to plow commercially, more just for my own info then anything I guess.

I hardly notice the additional weight on the front, but I do notice the lack of weight in the rear because the drive tires spin rather easily when taking off from a stop - hence the need for ballast.

The furthest part of the truck forward is the front end of the subframe, it drops 1 inch when the blade is raised, the front fender at the top of the wheel well only drops about 1/2 inch when raised.

So far I've only had the blade on and off 4 times, the first time it took me about 5 minutes to unhook, but now it only takes less than one minute to hook or unhook from the truck and drive away, it is really easy to hook and unhook - that's a major feature for me which I really like.

I don't care too much for the subframe bracketry hanging low from under my front bumper when the blade is off, but that's about the worst thing I can see at the moment and It's something I'm already almost used to seeing.

The other thing is that the bottom of the bracketry is only 7 inches off the ground without the blade on (drops to 6 inches when the blade is raised) - seems like they should be able to improve on that but for me, it won't matter since I don't do any off roading, but it may be a factor for those who do.

Also they removed my front tow hooks because they said they had to, but if I get the gumption, I will see if I can put them back on - I think I can but may have to drill a few holes for the plow wiring, will see about that.

The temperature gauge normally runs about 210 degrees, but with the blade up (though as low as I care to have it) while driving 50 - 60 mph, the temperature goes up to about 225 degrees and holds steady there. It was about 83 degrees outside that day, so perhaps in winter it wouldn't run that hot for those who will keep the blade on when they aren't plowing.

I have no doubt that this blade on this truck will work real well for me and for now, I am very, very happy with it! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

Pictures below are shown with 640 lbs over the rear axle, but that did not take any weight off the front axle at all, so I took the 640 lbs and put behind the rear axle which then put the front axle to 3980 lbs - - almost to specs max of 3950 lbs. So for those with the identical setup who plan to drive around with the blade on, you should put at least 700 lbs in the box behind the rear axle, not over it, if you want to be at or below max weight on your front axle.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks good overall, that mount kills it

Why 10 hours?


----------



## NoProblem

Yes, I'm not too crazy about the mount - the first time it gets me stuck, I'll lift the truck 3" and hope for the best, but it's good for now.

They said this was the first install they did on a 2014 and that normally it takes about 4 or 5 hours on 2013s and earlier. They said that for 2014, the fascia / bumper configuration is more complex which caused them to do additional work as well as take the tow hooks right off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

$5200!!!!  :whistling:


----------



## NoProblem

Yep, that's what plows cost nowadays. I shopped around for this one and this was the best deal I found within 50 miles. The most expensive was $5800 and the least expensive was $5300, neither of those prices included installation, shoes, down pressure or deflector.

Boss was my other choice since the dealer is close to me - closer than the Sno-Way dealer, but it doesn't even offer a steel blade for my size truck, or down pressure or wireless control - and they still wanted $5500 not including installation.

New blades ain't cheap.


----------



## seville009

You might want to put something around the exposed wires by the connectors to protect them from ice chunks or anything else that may get in there and wedge them apart. Something like electrical tape.


----------



## NoProblem

Good idea, thank you! I will do that.


----------



## gmcdan

yep they are expensive espessially if you only do your own drive like me and don't make any money off it hard to justify, that's one of 3 reasons I bought one of those cheapy home owner plows and cobbled my own mounts and hydraulic system to operate it , other 2 reasons light weight and a rubber edge wont tear up grass etc to bad . I have about 1400 into mine or so only 130 lbs approx. . but if you use yours to make money then the cost would be acceptable I think .


----------



## basher

SnowGuy73;1825729 said:


> $5200!!!!  :whistling:


He has down pressure, wireless controls, a EZ fit deflector plus installation AND a $300 dollar rebate. If he'd gone wired, gravity, cheap deflector and self install it could have better than a grand less.


----------



## JustJeff

And your point to this whole thread is????


----------



## NoProblem

Harleyjeff;1825946 said:


> And your point to this whole thread is????


I started this thread to give the next guy with a late model Silverado who is looking to put a Sno-Way Plow on his truck some information on the subject. Information that I couldn't find when I was searching for info before plunking down the cash for one of these.

There is plenty of info online about other older trucks with various different plows, but nothing at all out there for 2014 Silverado 1500s with a Sno-way 26 series that I could find.

Now if someone googles this setup as I did, they have this thread and can post their opinion or questions, you know, pretty much the same reason everyone else posts - if it's of no interest to you, move along, there's nothing to see here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well said, keep up the good info......after all, isn't that the purpose of plowsite?


----------



## NoProblem

Thanks and yes, that is the purpose of this site.


----------



## NoProblem

basher;1825855 said:


> He has down pressure, wireless controls, a EZ fit deflector plus installation AND a $300 dollar rebate. If he'd gone wired, gravity, cheap deflector and self install it could have better than a grand less.


Yes, I could have gone a lot cheaper, but I got the one I wanted.

As it is, I got a good deal when I bought the truck so the cost of the plow added to my truck is still less than the current market rate for just the truck.

But the real beauty is that now when I go to plow the snow, I can remote start the truck from inside, maybe brush off the snow from the windows, hop into a warm truck and enjoy the whole experience for a change. Beats the snot out of plowing with an old tractor - which I still have in case we get dumped on with more snow than the truck can handle.


----------



## seville009

I have a remote start on mine too; love it. I start it when I get out of the shower and by the time i get into it, it's warm and the windows are all melted (and the doors aren't frozen shut)


----------



## JustJeff

NoProblem;1825950 said:


> I started this thread to give the next guy with a late model Silverado who is looking to put a Sno-Way Plow on his truck some information on the subject. Information that I couldn't find when I was searching for info before plunking down the cash for one of these.
> 
> There is plenty of info online about other older trucks with various different plows, but nothing at all out there for 2014 Silverado 1500s with a Sno-way 26 series that I could find.
> 
> Now if someone googles this setup as I did, they have this thread and can post their opinion or questions, you know, pretty much the same reason everyone else posts - if it's of no interest to you, move along, there's nothing to see here.


You are correct and I apologize. I guess after driving for ten hours yesterday I was a little out of it and just didn't understand your reason for your post.


----------



## NoProblem

Harleyjeff;1826068 said:


> You are correct and I apologize. I guess after driving for ten hours yesterday I was a little out of it and just didn't understand your reason for your post.


No problem!


----------



## BD1

Did they have to add 2" leveling kit to the coils or cit into your bumper?


----------



## Snoviper

Looks good! I have the 29HD and love the wireless controller and down pressure.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NoProblem;1825716 said:


> Yes, I'm not too crazy about the mount - the first time it gets me stuck, I'll lift the truck 3" and hope for the best, but it's good for now.


Lifting the push beam would change the angle of the plow, which is likely to cause adverse performance. Something to consider.


----------



## basher

NoProblem;1825716 said:


> Yes, I'm not too crazy about the mount - the first time it gets me stuck, I'll lift the truck 3" and hope for the best, but it's good for now.





k1768;1881184 said:


> Lifting the push beam would change the angle of the plow, which is likely to cause adverse performance. Something to consider.


Yes if he raises the center of the mounting cups over 10" it will effect the performance.

the forward edge will want to dig the trailing edge will not touch ground. Only about half the blade will be effective and the edge will wear in a smile face.

It will also trip much easier as it changes the attack angle of the blade.


----------



## NoProblem

BD1;1881149 said:


> Did they have to add 2" leveling kit to the coils or cit into your bumper?


No, they didn't cut into the bumper or add a leveling kit. The only cutting they had to do was on the fascia which is attached to the bumper. Along with removing the tow hooks, they also removed the whole lower air deflector. I think the before/after pictures below might show it a little clearer.


----------



## NoProblem

basher;1881369 said:


> Yes if he raises the center of the mounting cups over 10" it will effect the performance.
> 
> the forward edge will want to dig the trailing edge will not touch ground. Only about half the blade will be effective and the edge will wear in a smile face.
> 
> It will also trip much easier as it changes the attack angle of the blade.


Yes, this is true. If I want the plow to operate at it's peak, then I can't add any lift at all since they have it installed at the recommended height.

I only bottomed out on them once so far as I was pulling out of a short driveway with semi-steep grade, that "bang" of those mounting brackets hitting the pavement woke me up I tell ya.

Other than that, I need to watch out that I don't run them into parking blocks when I park. They should have been able to come up with some kind of quick disconnect because the brackets hang too low, definitely not a recommended setup for guys who take their truck off-roading imo.

Other than that, I've only actually used it to plow twice, but the snow was only about 2 inches and fluffy - didn't even need plowing but heck, I've been itching to try it out. Far as that goes, it functions as expected, I love the wireless controller, down pressure and the speed and ease of hooking/unhooking to the truck and I'm glad I got the deflector, I can see how that will help keep the snow off the windshield on the longer pushes.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The push beam is adjustable, so you could add a lift, lower the push beam, and remain at the proper height. That would add clearance for the truck, but not for the push beam.


----------



## NoProblem

k1768;1881786 said:


> The push beam is adjustable, so you could add a lift, lower the push beam, and remain at the proper height. That would add clearance for the truck, but not for the push beam.


I'm still thinking about adding a 2 or a 3 inch lift since I'm only plowing for myself, but I won't really know until after I actually plow some snow with it and try to determine if or how much, lifting it 2 or 3 inches will actually effect anything.

I know at the moment that it works great the way it is - I have dirt drive that's about 1/3 of a mile long and even though it's kinda bumpy from frozen tire tracks and etc., the blade tripped a few times but not at all like I expected, I am thinking it would be worse if I added a lift to it, but not sure yet. 
It does look like I'm only at about 9 inches to the center of the pin right now, so maybe lifting it a bit is not too bad of an idea anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

A Western HTS installed would have been about $4000 and not had the stuff hanging down...FWIW.
Also steel.


----------



## NoProblem

Doughboy12;1882438 said:


> A Western HTS installed would have been about $4000 and not had the stuff hanging down...FWIW.
> Also steel.


I got two quotes on the HTS - one for $5300, one for $5500 - neither had them in stock at the time, couldn't say when they would get them in stock and neither quote included installation - and both of those places are about 30 miles away from me vs 11 miles from where I got this one. And if I remember correctly, they didn't offer wireless controller or down pressure.

I did pretty much investigation through this site and making calls and checking out dealer and plow web sites etc., but I did not think to investigate the mounting brackets because I only saw pictures/discussions about the blade, nothing about what the mounting brackets looked like. I pretty much saw that all the blades were basically built the same, all very rigid, so I went for the best price, which also happened to be pretty close to me.

But yes, the HTS has a real nice mounting setup.


----------



## BD1

Where is the part that is cut, think I see it, is it cut in 2 or 4 spots


----------



## NoProblem

It's cut in 2 spots on each side. The cut nearest the end on each side of the bumper is about an inch wide, the cut nearest the center of the bumper on each side is about 3 inches wide.


----------



## BD1

Thank u, I have a snowdogg md75 that has to go on my new 2014 Silverado, it came off of my 2011 Tacoma , debating on cutting the bumper or 2" leveling kit


----------



## Rick547

Snoway makes a nice plow. Enjoy!


----------



## NoProblem

BD1;1882758 said:


> Thank u, I have a snowdogg md75 that has to go on my new 2014 Silverado, it came off of my 2011 Tacoma , debating on cutting the bumper or 2" leveling kit


Nice!
I don't know what the mounting bracketry is like for that model but if you can lift it and use it that way instead of cutting the bumper, that's what I'd do. The reason is because the truck sits too low up front to begin with IMO.

I will say that putting 700 lbs of ballast way in the back against the lift gate lifts the front end almost two inches, so that helps ground clearance a little.


----------



## NoProblem

Rick547;1883187 said:


> Snoway makes a nice plow. Enjoy!


Agreed! Thanks.

All I need now is snow.


----------



## BD1

8-10" here & no plow


----------



## scottL

So, To the original poster 'NoProblem'. I am glad SnoWay has decided to come back to the plowsite to promote their products. Hopefully they will stand behind them once again and not pull their thread and sponsorship of the site. I for one was a BIG fan of snoway - hated to see them run away last time.

The last rep was really good with questions and all things snoway ... Hope you are too. Ask the site to start a new folder for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## NoProblem

scottL;1888411 said:


> So, To the original poster 'NoProblem'. I am glad SnoWay has decided to come back to the plowsite to promote their products. Hopefully they will stand behind them once again and not pull their thread and sponsorship of the site. I for one was a BIG fan of snoway - hated to see them run away last time.
> 
> The last rep was really good with questions and all things snoway ... Hope you are too. Ask the site to start a new folder for you. Thumbs Up


Sales rep for Sno-Way? Me? LOL!

I have not recommended that anyone else buy the thing, in fact I told the reasons why I bought it, mainly for the price, it was, after all, the least expensive of all the ones I researched and the dealer was close and I wanted down pressure with wireless remote.

Far as I can see, every major brand plow out there is built just as robust as every other one, Sno-Way is built no better or worse than Western or Boss or Snow Dog or etc. etc.. far as I can see - they all should do the job you bought it for, for many years to come - that is my opinion.

The biggest con is the ridiculous mounting bracket that permanently hangs below the bumper only inches above the ground - whoever approved that design needs to have their head examined - looks like crap and is totally too low to the ground - and it sticks out too far. Sno-Way ought to pay for 3" lifts with each blade.

Other then that, I'm sure it will do the job if it ever snows here.


----------



## Rick547

NoProblem;1888822 said:


> Sales rep for Sno-Way? Me? LOL!
> 
> The biggest con is the ridiculous mounting bracket that permanently hangs below the bumper only inches above the ground - whoever approved that design needs to have their head examined - looks like crap and is totally too low to the ground - and it sticks out too far. Sno-Way ought to pay for 3" lifts with each blade.
> 
> Other then that, I'm sure it will do the job if it ever snows here.


Boss has a similar configuration. I've never hit anything with mine in over 6 years with the Snoway on my Ford. I'll have to wait and see about the Chevy and the Boss though.


----------



## jasburrito

Is that really a truck? The ground clearance before and after the plow is terrible. most mini vans have more ground clearance. Wow


----------



## JustJeff

NoProblem, you got a much better plow in yours than the HTS. It's not even a fair comparison. Yes, they're both made for half ton trucks, but yours is by far a better plow.


----------



## NoProblem

Rick547;1888858 said:


> Boss has a similar configuration. I've never hit anything with mine in over 6 years with the Snoway on my Ford. I'll have to wait and see about the Chevy and the Boss though.


Not sure what the ground clearance is on a Ford but I always have to watch out for parking blocks or if I park against a curb - I'd say about 1/2 the time the frame hits because it hangs so low. I bottomed out pulling out of a driveway again today, I will look at adding 3" lift come summer time. I never drive off road with the thing but those brackets just hang too low. Sure seems like they could have come up with a better design for that.



jasburrito;1888873 said:


> Is that really a truck? The ground clearance before and after the plow is terrible. most mini vans have more ground clearance. Wow


Yes, IMO they don't build the truck with enough ground clearance to begin with and after adding the mounting brackets it gets noticeably worse.



Harleyjeff;1888883 said:


> NoProblem, you got a much better plow in yours than the HTS. It's not even a fair comparison. Yes, they're both made for half ton trucks, but yours is by far a better plow.


That's good to know, thanks! 
I know the little bit that I've used it so far that it sure as heck is surprisingly responsive and sturdy - but I can't really say how well or bad it actually functions until we get a descent amount of snow to plow.


----------



## rswojo

I have the same plow on my 2013 Silverado. Paid $4500 installed so prices have gone up. Imagine that!

I also don't like the brackets hanging so low and I have learned to go slow on a driveway with an abrupt drop to the street. 

Another thing I don't like is the down pressure seems to put a constant heavy electrical load on the system whether the plow is down or up. It drains my battery and the alternator doesn't keep up. Last winter it drained the battery to the point the truck wouldn't start and I had to put the battery charger on it. I found that the GM RVC was probably causing this problem and the solution was to plow in Tow/Haul mode which I am doing this winter. So far this winter the battery is staying charged but I noticed my voltmeter dropping below 12V when the down pressure was left on for a while, so I turn off the down pressure when I am not using it.

My last gripe about this plow is the remote battery. It won't hold a charge for more than a couple of days. I got another battery under warranty and it was the same so I bought an AC charger and leave it plugged in 365 days/year. Problem solved.

Overall I like my setup, it is really easy to take the plow on and off and it does what it is supposed to do.

Good thread. I wish more people would evaluate their setups like this.


----------



## basher

rswojo;1922747 said:


> I It drains my battery and the alternator doesn't keep up. Last winter it drained the battery to the point the truck wouldn't start and I had to put the battery charger on it. I found that the GM RVC was probably causing this problem and the solution was to plow in Tow/Haul mode which I am doing this winter. So far this winter the battery is staying charged but I noticed my voltmeter dropping below 12V when the down pressure was left on for a while, so I turn off the down pressure when I am not using it.


Increase the size of the alternator feed line, there are many threads devoted to this. It will allow your alternator to get the the power it produces to the battery.


----------



## rswojo

basher;1922971 said:


> Increase the size of the alternator feed line, there are many threads devoted to this. It will allow your alternator to get the the power it produces to the battery.


It is hard to believe that GM engineers would use a cable that is unable to carry the full current from a high output alternator to the battery.

On second thought maybe not. The bean counters rule the world nowadays.


----------



## basher

rswojo;1923193 said:


> It is hard to believe that GM engineers would use a cable that is unable to carry the full current from a high output alternator to the battery.
> 
> On second thought maybe not. The bean counters rule the world nowadays.


Not just Chevy, Ford, Dodge and the rest all undersize the alternator wire.


----------



## NoProblem

rswojo;1922747 said:


> I have the same plow on my 2013 Silverado. Paid $4500 installed so prices have gone up. Imagine that!
> 
> I also don't like the brackets hanging so low and I have learned to go slow on a driveway with an abrupt drop to the street.
> 
> Another thing I don't like is the down pressure seems to put a constant heavy electrical load on the system whether the plow is down or up. It drains my battery and the alternator doesn't keep up. Last winter it drained the battery to the point the truck wouldn't start and I had to put the battery charger on it. I found that the GM RVC was probably causing this problem and the solution was to plow in Tow/Haul mode which I am doing this winter. So far this winter the battery is staying charged but I noticed my voltmeter dropping below 12V when the down pressure was left on for a while, so I turn off the down pressure when I am not using it.
> 
> My last gripe about this plow is the remote battery. It won't hold a charge for more than a couple of days. I got another battery under warranty and it was the same so I bought an AC charger and leave it plugged in 365 days/year. Problem solved.
> 
> Overall I like my setup, it is really easy to take the plow on and off and it does what it is supposed to do.
> 
> Good thread. I wish more people would evaluate their setups like this.


Thank you. And thanks for a great post too!

And yes, the remote's battery does not hold a charge more than a few days at best, I just leave it in the house and plug it in the charger in the truck when I go to use it, seems like you can unplug and use it after only a minute and it fully charges in 10 or 15 minutes or so.

I've only used down pressure when I back drag, but I notice the lights will dim even though the alt meter hardly moves, it stays in charge the whole time. With about three inches of fluffy snow we just got, just taking my time, it took me about an hour to plow everything I need to plow and this setup did a great job, but maybe that wasn't long enough to see what it does to the battery. I know when I go to lift the blade the lights dim quite a bit too, just like with down pressure, but the heater blower stays constant and again, the alt meter stays in charge. I was thinking it might be something that Snow-Way just does with their lighting setup some how.

I have the plow shoes set to about 1/8 inch gap, which has worked perfect for me so far. I also added Back-up Buddy reverse lights and wow, it's almost like daylight back there when I back up, those things are awesome!

I just added a leveling kit a few days ago which lifted the front end about 2 inches and it seems like the plow attachment bracketry lifted a little more, so that definitely helped some with ground clearance - and it makes the truck look a whole lot better too. Lifting the front end with the leveling kit did not effect attaching the plow or plowing at all far as I can tell, and they did not stiffen the ride at all.


----------



## NoProblem

Well I guess I was wrong about the lights dimming - I just went and tried it, when I lift or turn the plow or use the down pressure, the heater blower also slows and the alt gauge does drop a little, but the needle remains within the charge range.


----------



## basher

The dimming is all about battery and storage. Increase the amp hours of the battery it will improve.

Provided of course it still happens after you increase the alternator charge line as mentioned before.


----------



## NoProblem

Yeah, for me, I've done all I am going to do to my brand new truck - for now at least. Dumping the extra $7k into a new blade, leveling kit, Back-Up Buddy (man do I love my back-up buddy) and tonneau cover is plenty for now. I really have no need to up the battery or change wires, I was just letting rswojo know about the power drain I have.


----------



## rswojo

basher;1925563 said:


> The dimming is all about battery and storage. Increase the amp hours of the battery it will improve.
> 
> Provided of course it still happens after you increase the alternator charge line as mentioned before.


My battery charge is holding up this winter but I will check that alternator cable when it warms up. I will also check the plow wiring this spring also and see what kind of a job my dealer did.

I just bookmarked the "Dual Battery Instructions for a Chevy" thread for reference.


----------



## basher

rswojo;1929128 said:


> My battery charge is holding up this winter but I will check that alternator cable when it warms up..


You'd be amazed by the increase output of your alternator. They never change the size of the wire even on the plow prep trucks. I've seen 195 amp factory alternators limited to 60 amps output at the battery because of flow limits of factory wire size.


----------



## JAJA

Upgrade the wire size will make a big difference. 3.08 gears what does your trans temp do. I would not want those for plowing even if it is just my own long drive


----------



## NoProblem

JAJA;1929674 said:


> Upgrade the wire size will make a big difference. 3.08 gears what does your trans temp do. I would not want those for plowing even if it is just my own long drive


I will check next time just for a record, but after about a 1/2 hour of plowing a measly 3 inches, I did check my trans temp and I remember it read pretty low - probably only about 130 degrees or so but the outside temp was 2 below zero at that time.

If we ever get a respectable snow fall, I'll be sure to keep a closer eye on it and post it here.


----------



## Plowtoy

basher;1929133 said:


> You'd be amazed by the increase output of your alternator. They never change the size of the wire even on the plow prep trucks. I've seen 195 amp factory alternators limited to 60 amps output at the battery because of flow limits of factory wire size.


Thats the first I've heard of this... I don't really have a draw problem, but it might be worth checking into. Does this go for older vehicles too, or just the new stuff? I get just a flicker of the headlights when the DP is on, but thats about it. Within a couple seconds of a lift or turn, the volt gauge recovers...

BTW, love my snoway! Although its not new, its been reliable. New pro contoller last season (i went wired) and a new mold board, cutting edge and power harness this fall, I should get many more seasons from this plow


----------



## Rick547

JAJA;1929674 said:


> Upgrade the wire size will make a big difference. 3.08 gears what does your trans temp do. I would not want those for plowing even if it is just my own long drive


Putting it in four wheel low should be no problem plowing.


----------



## Rick547

NoProblem;1924087 said:


> Thank you. And thanks for a great post too!
> 
> And yes, the remote's battery does not hold a charge more than a few days at best, I just leave it in the house and plug it in the charger in the truck when I go to use it, seems like you can unplug and use it after only a minute and it fully charges in 10 or 15 minutes or so.
> 
> I've only used down pressure when I back drag, but I notice the lights will dim even though the alt meter hardly moves, it stays in charge the whole time. With about three inches of fluffy snow we just got, just taking my time, it took me about an hour to plow everything I need to plow and this setup did a great job, but maybe that wasn't long enough to see what it does to the battery. I know when I go to lift the blade the lights dim quite a bit too, just like with down pressure, but the heater blower stays constant and again, the alt meter stays in charge. I was thinking it might be something that Snow-Way just does with their lighting setup some how.
> 
> I have the plow shoes set to about 1/8 inch gap, which has worked perfect for me so far. I also added Back-up Buddy reverse lights and wow, it's almost like daylight back there when I back up, those things are awesome!
> 
> I just added a leveling kit a few days ago which lifted the front end about 2 inches and it seems like the plow attachment bracketry lifted a little more, so that definitely helped some with ground clearance - and it makes the truck look a whole lot better too. Lifting the front end with the leveling kit did not effect attaching the plow or plowing at all far as I can tell, and they did not stiffen the ride at all.


My Ford F150 with a Snoway does the same thing. I disregard it and have had no problem for six years.


----------



## NoProblem

JAJA;1929674 said:


> Upgrade the wire size will make a big difference. 3.08 gears what does your trans temp do. I would not want those for plowing even if it is just my own long drive


I just got done plowing about 3" of fluffy snow, it took me about an hour and trans temp got up to 194 degrees, about the same as driving down the highway on a hot summer day. My guess is that the trans would get at least a little hotter if the snow was wet or hard packed or deeper but so far, that's the hottest it's gotten.


----------



## NoProblem

Well I can say: "It's about time we finally got some snow to see how my setup works!" 
We got about a foot of snow with drifts of +2 feet, pretty fluffy snow, but I can say the truck and plow performed better then I expected. Down pressure really does a nice job back dragging even with some drifts against fences and buildings that were at least 3 feet deep and maybe 10 feet long. 

So far so good!


----------



## emmettlodge

Hi,

I have the same plow on my '14 Sierra 1500, 3.42 rear end with G80 locking axle.

I plow semi-commercially. I have 20,000 miles on the truck now. It's been a good truck. Good gas mileage!

They did not have to cut into my lower valence, but like yours my install took almost 2 whole work days. Required drilling the frame and cutting out some mounts. I think SnoWay could have designed the plow mount to better fit the GM trucks.

I have the plow prep package on my truck with the heavy duty front springs (+ all the other stuff...big alternator, dual batteries etc). I do not use any rear ballast on purpose but sometimes I have salt back there so the ballast varies. Never knew there was a front axle limit. Learn something new every day!

I love the down pressure on this plow. Scrapes concrete clean and its perfect for backdragging.

I paid about $4800 with a wired controller. I had problems with SnoWay wireless controllers in the past (interference in neighborhoods) so I choose wired now.

We had lots of snow here recently. The plow stacks nice. It lifts high and flexes even further beyond max lift so it runs up your stacks nicely. I got 15' tall stacks on one of my lots right now.


----------



## NoProblem

Nice looking setup emmettlodge!

Looks like winter is over here and I just wanted to say that my setup did an outstanding job for me this winter. I never did put any ballast in the back the whole winter because I never needed it. Heck, most of the time, 2 wheel drive was all I needed - but this winter was strange imo - not the typical "Michigan Winter" I thought we were going to have where you wake up to 2 feet of packed snow and 4 foot drifts a few times during the season.

But it certainly did a fantastic job clearing snow, 10x better than plowing with the 1985 JCB 1550 I've used for the last +25 years, always nice and comfy too! 

I can see why the pro's on this site always are recommending "V blades" and a minimum if a 3/4 ton truck, but I'm sure that non-commercial users or even light commercial users would most assuredly be thrilled with my setup.

All in all, I'm very happy with my setup and I give it an A+. Will see if anything changes for that grade next year - if so, I will post about it here.


----------



## scottL

Awesome...

Still looks like your advertising. Very, very nice quality photos. Almost professional like.


Just have the host start a NEW Folder for Sno-Way. It would probably be better than acting like a ( what do the kids call these days ).... T


----------



## NoProblem

The pictures are from a 10 year old digital camera and I think they look good too. As far as advertising for sno-way, that is something you can dwell on all you like, but the fact is that this setup worked fantastic for me. Were it otherwise, I would have posted as much no matter who the plow manufacturer was. Either way the results of my setup are the same - excellent! 

But if there's someone with a 2014 Silverado 1500 out there planning on hanging a snow plow off the front of their $40,000 truck, wondering about the pros and cons, they can spring board off this thread knowing that I was absolutely honest about everything I wrote - even included pictures. 

Personally, I looked for and actually used the pro's advice from this forum on the parameters to strive for in order to have the best possible setup for your particular needs before I even bought the truck. I would have went with a Boss but no down pressure, no wireless and only offered a poly blade was not what I wanted - and the Boss was more expensive.


----------



## midwaytowing

*scott*

Why be so damn rude?..

I see no advertising...
I have a 15 1/2 ton..4wd z71 and was glad to see what other option I would have...


----------



## basher

emmettlodge;1949871 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same plow on my '14 Sierra 1500, 3.42 rear end with G80 locking axle.
> 
> They did not have to cut into my lower valence, but like yours my install took almost 2 whole work days. Required drilling the frame and cutting out some mounts. I think SnoWay could have designed the plow mount to better fit the GM trucks.


Install a lot of those, the Z71 package requires mulch more material to be removed, the issue with designing a mount that does not require cutting was defined by Einstein years ago " you cannot place two physical objects in the same space and time" a design that did not require cutting would not be strong enough due to an inability to access the proper mounting points. As for holes, can't weld them, can't glue them, Chevy doesn't provide the mounting points, you drill, you think the 1500 Chevy mount is a pain you NEVER want to attempt a Dodge Diesel



scottL;1986124 said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Still looks like your advertising. Very, very nice quality photos. Almost professional like.


Dude has skills.:salute:



midwaytowing;2119932 said:


> I have a 15 1/2 ton..4wd z71 and was glad to see what other option I would have...


you do need to cut some bumper, and while a couple of these users disagree I know I'm mulch happier in my rig with ballast for traction and on 1500s I like to see a set of XXXX XXXXXXX in the front to help carry the load. A leveling kit not only gives the truck a better stance (IMO) but also helps the approach angles once the mount is installed.

not meant as advertisement.:laughing:


----------



## 2005STX

I have been running a 29 series that looks very similar to this for 8 seasons. Its a very good plow in my opinion. Some will say different about snoway but im going off my own experience with it, Had it on a 150 now a 250 and I put wings on it.


----------



## ggb6259

I was all about a Myer VLD but the Snoway 26R is looking pretty darn good. Now I'm just not sure... Both will mount to my old dodge.. 

Snows gone so I can just ponder longer...


----------



## NoProblem

I can say that though I barely used it this year so far, it does a great job and I am still very happy with it.

The wireless remote car charger stopped working tho, so I went to Novak's, the place I bought the plow from, and they gave me a brand new one for free. I have not used it yet because I have an old laptop charger that I use to keep it charged.

Shoot, we've had such little snow fall this year that I've only plowed 3 times but it really only needed to be plowed it once.


----------



## Manuelantonio178

*I just got a Sno-Way Plow also. I am going to mount mine on a 2013 Chevy Silverado 1500 I am using this thread to help my buddy mount this plow on my truck. Thank you *


----------



## NoProblem

You're welcome! I hope it works out as well or you as it did for me. It's still doing a good job for me.


----------



## TonyJ124

Just wanted to chime in and say thanks for the post. I have a 15 Sierra (non z71) and your pics were helpful when I did the install. It was a lot more cutting than expected and the snoway instructions are awful vague.

If it helps anyone in the future, pull the bumper and mount the plow frame on the truck (after you grind the tow hook bushings on the truck frame) then mark the dimensions given by snoway on your bumper. You will need to cut the "C" section of the bumper brackets as outlined by snoway. Take the full plastic valence off the bottom of the bumper. You can then set the bumper partially back on the truck on top of the plow frame and revise the measurements before cutting. I took off a little at a time and repeated the process a few times for a good clean fitment. A sawzall, angle grinder, and a utility knife were able to make the cuts appear nice and clean.

Note- if you're putting a plow on a 14+ GM, you'll want a leveling kit or timbren helpers. The snoway mount is lower than any mount I've ever had, and its already located a couple curbs for me. On top of the static height, the truck sags a fair amount with the plow up. Luckily, I'm just a homeowner plowing my own mess, but for traveling with the plow on- I'd absolutely add the timbrens.

This is the only pic I have for now, I'll have to post back when I get a couple better pictures. No lights since I was waiting on a new lighting harness that arrived today. Surprisingly the big connectors on the main lighting harness had turned to dust after a few years. For reference I have a 7'6" 26R that was mounted on a F150 prior. I don't want to start a brand war, but there is absolutely a reason the plow is on a GM now after the Ford headache last year.


----------



## TonyJ124

Further note, in one of OP's posts it is mentioned that the installer "only cut the plastic fascia". At least on my GMC, there is steel bumper behind most of the plastic fascia. I had to cut a fair amount of steel of the bumper behind the plastic to fit the bumper back on the truck.


----------



## hangontight

Thanks for the insight on this thread. Today I just had a Sno-Way model 26 mounted on my 2016 GMC Sierra 1500. I did put a 2" leveling kit on the front before I had the plow put on. I'm glad I did because the plow mount hangs pretty low as mentioned above. I bought my plow 1 season old for $2800 with the mounts and wiring for an F150. So I had to buy my GM mounts, light adapter and installation. Grand total I was in for about $3800, but the plow looks almost brand new so I think I came out well. Plus it has the wireless controller, deflector shield, and hydraulic down pressure. I'll see if I can post up some pictures soon!


----------



## NoProblem

Sounds good! Mine also still looks and works like new, +4 years and it still does a great job and I am still very happy with it. Yes, please post pictures!


----------



## edyandrade

i have 2015 4.3L v6 4x4 6 speed automatic gmc sierra,i want to put a light duty plow on it just for my driveway and family members,can you plow with v6? v6 does have enough power? i been hearing different answers,some said i can,other not


----------



## NoProblem

I don't see why it wouldn't do a good job for you. Heck, there are a lot of youtubes with plows on cars.


----------



## hangontight

edyandrade said:


> i have 2015 4.3L v6 4x4 6 speed automatic gmc sierra,i want to put a light duty plow on it just for my driveway and family members,can you plow with v6? v6 does have enough power? i been hearing different answers,some said i can,other not


Look at the HP and torque numbers of your V6 they are probably way bigger than the typical V8 from 10-15 years ago. Your truck would be just fine for light residential work!


----------



## burtle

Nice setup!


----------



## hangontight

Finally got some pictures:


----------



## NoProblem

That's what I'm talking about!
Sweet!!


----------



## Squires

edyandrade said:


> i have 2015 4.3L v6 4x4 6 speed automatic gmc sierra,i want to put a light duty plow on it just for my driveway and family members,can you plow with v6? v6 does have enough power? i been hearing different answers,some said i can,other not


That truck will have no problem pushing snow.
My cabin neighbour growing up had a local convenience store/gas station/ auto shop.
He plowed that with 2002 4.3l sierra, reg cab long box. Boss 7.5' vplow since new.
Truck was sold with over 280,000kms
Plowed every event for years before being replaced for an f250 when they switched to the 6.2 gas in that as he bought a 5th wheel and wanted more towing capability.

So to answer the question, yes the 4.3 has plenty of grunt for homeowner plowing


----------

